
GitLab: Why Prometheus is for everyone - bmurphy1976
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/09/27/why-all-organizations-need-prometheus/
======
bmurphy1976
We make heavy use of Prometheus and Grafana at my company. We're increasingly
relying on them more and more.

I found this to be interesting insight into how a bigger organization uses
these tools. In particular I liked how they show their Grafana dashboards,
which I can compare and contrast to our own dashboards.

